# 2017 Copake Bicycle Swap Meet Friday April 21st



## catfish (Mar 25, 2017)

This is a great swap meet. Not to be missed! 

http://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles-splash/bicycle-swap-meet/


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2017)

*Free Admission*
*$25 Vendor Fee – Dawn ’till Dusk*
At past Swap Meets we’ve had bicycle enthusiasts here from as many as 29 states as well as Germany, England, Canada, and the Netherlands. Come search for that hard to find part, or set up your best bikes and parts for all to see!


----------



## mike j (Mar 25, 2017)

I'll second that, the cast of characters alone is worth it. Oh, & it starts a little late, get there around 0900 & you'll be fine.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 25, 2017)

mike j said:


> I'll second that, the cast of characters alone is worth it. Oh, & it starts a little late, get there around 0900 & you'll be fine.
> 
> View attachment 440999
> 
> ...



Glad I didn't make that line up.  Whew


----------



## mike j (Mar 25, 2017)

You almost did, but I was too busy looking thru your stuff to take a photo.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 26, 2017)

thanks so much for the pics. lot of nice bikes and parts there !!!! gives every body a good idle whats there !!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Barto (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm bummed, don't think I'm gonna make Copake.  Got customers in all week, no way we'll be done till at least 12 noon Friday. Wouldn't get there till around 2ish.  I was going to look for a red tank for my 38 Hawthorne fastback. I gotta do a better job scheduling my time!.  Is the swap meet on Friday only or thru out the weekend?


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 19, 2017)

Forecast looks pretty soggy. I don't think I've ever been to Copake when it wasn't a gorgeous spring day. I guess that streak had to come to an end eventually.


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2017)

I've been there with great weather, rain and even snow. Still always a great meet.


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2017)

I've been there with great weather, rain and even snow. Still always a great meet.


----------



## mike j (Apr 19, 2017)

How soon we forget, two years ago, it was a little muculent.






View attachment 453628

View attachment 453628


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 19, 2017)

mike can you take some more pictures for us cabers this year that can not make it . thanks  from bicycle larry


----------



## mike j (Apr 19, 2017)

Be careful what you wish for Larry, between Catfish, Tec549, myself & a couple of other shutterbugs that show up,you may end up with full length feature.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 20, 2017)

bring it on !!!!!!! ha ha i did not think cat fish had time to take pictures , hes uselly sell parts .just kidding hes a good guy from bicycle larry


----------



## KevinM (Apr 20, 2017)

I have my mud boots with me from Texas


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 20, 2017)

Looking forward to it regardless of the weather.


----------



## mike j (Apr 20, 2017)

I don't think it's going to be too bad...


----------



## WVBicycles (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm am in Great Barrington at the Days Inn its cloudy and dark but it doesn't look bad for tomorrow maybe a stray shower but otherwise cloudy. 2 years ago it poured but still people were there buying and selling rain or shine Copake is a must go. I will be there tomorrow in a UHaul van with Arizona plates.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 20, 2017)

Not going to be to bad 4-7 rain and rain in the afternoon so the morning should be ok. Passed it on my way to the hotel I'm staying at and I already saw a few cars. Don't know what's under the tarps but there are some high wheels showing up


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 20, 2017)

thanks for the info keep us in touch tommrow !!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 20, 2017)

WVBicycles said:


> I'm am in Great Barrington at the Days Inn its cloudy and dark but it doesn't look bad for tomorrow maybe a stray shower but otherwise cloudy. 2 years ago it poured but still people were there buying and selling rain or shine Copake is a must go. I will be there tomorrow in a UHaul van with Arizona plates.



Think we are right down the road at the holiday inn express. Blue dodge van ny plates and grey tent


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2017)

Everyone, PLEASE take photos!!!! And POST them here!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 21, 2017)

hows every thing going at the show cat fish weather good


----------



## tech549 (Apr 21, 2017)

ok just got back from the swap,here are a few pics the weather held out stopped raining as we were setting up great day!!ran into a bunch of cabers,mike j,bikewhoarder,dean,bri,junkhunter and a few unknowns !!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 21, 2017)

here is a real nice iver ,


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2017)

Me likey


----------



## tech549 (Apr 21, 2017)

and a few more.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 21, 2017)

wow thanks for the pictures, I see a few shelbys there to.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 21, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> wow thanks for the pictures, I see a few shelbys there to.



 ya larry there were a few ,but as usual mike j grabbed all the colsons!!!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 21, 2017)

and a couple more!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 21, 2017)

tech549 said:


> ya larry there were a few ,but as usual mike j grabbed all the colsons!!!



ha ha good one


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 21, 2017)

tech549 said:


> and a couple more!
> 
> View attachment 454485
> 
> ...



nice old colour flow  !!!!


----------



## Barto (Apr 21, 2017)

Yeah, had to work today, pretty bummed I didn't make this, was really looking fwd to go. I was looking for a tank for my 38 Hawthorne!

Bart


----------



## mike j (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice shots Paul, here's some more Larry.


----------



## mike j (Apr 21, 2017)

... and


----------



## mike j (Apr 21, 2017)

... a few more


----------



## mike j (Apr 21, 2017)

finally. Great show !


----------



## tech549 (Apr 21, 2017)

mike j said:


> ... a few more
> 
> View attachment 454538
> 
> ...



 nice work mike!


----------



## WVBicycles (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## dfa242 (Apr 21, 2017)

As usual, a few scoundrels walked away with some steals.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 21, 2017)

hope his magic wand is all charged up,he is going to need it on that project!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 21, 2017)

tech549 said:


> nice work mike!



thanks for the pictures mike I see sam and joel there and a monark hiding in the one picture ,


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 21, 2017)

Here's a summary photo.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2017)

tech549 said:


> ya larry there were a few ,but as usual mike j grabbed all the colsons!!!



Not all the Colsons. There were rumors swirling that 36 Colson Commander showed up and was snatched up immediately. I didn't get to see it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Not all the Colsons. There were rumors swirling that 36 Colson Commander showed up and was snatched up immediately. I didn't get to see it.



:eek:


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2017)

Pics....


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## slick (Apr 21, 2017)

Keep the photos coming. I was supposed to go this year but things just didn't work out. 

Who scored the Colson Commander?


----------



## Princeton (Apr 22, 2017)

Amazing inventory at the swap ,auction preview,....great 10 mile ride in the afternoon w/ some Wheelmen and some locals....


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 22, 2017)

mike j said:


> I don't think it's going to be too bad...
> 
> View attachment 454096





That looks like average Memory Lane weather.


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Not all the Colsons. There were rumors swirling that 36 Colson Commander showed up and was snatched up immediately. I didn't get to see it.



I did very much Blue almost all complete with wheels and it had it's big head shroud to go with it


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 23, 2017)

charnleybob said:


> That looks like average Memory Lane weather.



It was


----------



## SuperMonark (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anyone know who bought the black and white Monark?  Thanks


----------



## tech549 (Apr 25, 2017)

SuperMonark said:


> Does anyone know who bought the black and white Monark?  Thanks



it didn't sell,everybody had there boxing gloves on could get deep enough in there pockets to buy it!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 25, 2017)

thats a reel nice one you got there tech 549 ,same with the jc Higgins you got , from bicycle larry


----------

